# War Horse



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

_This was one of the writing prompt challenges my FB writer's group and I did. The prompt was to write a story from the perspective of an animal in 250 words or less._ 

---------------​
As we all stand lined up, the dawn of a new day slowing approaching at our backs, we are united as brothers and sisters. However the minute the trumpets horn we become enemies for the sake of our men. Sometimes my comrades make it to another sundown. The luckiest of them don’t.

The horn blasts. 

Most of us face our imminent doom as we beat our feet against the blood soaked soil, charging fervently en route to a goal we have no knowledge of. Our chorus of hooves brings a startling ring to the ears of many, even ourselves. When we run, they run. They run toward us. Suddenly the sound of metal crushing bone fills my ears and the wild tinge of blood pervades my nostrils.

Contact has been made.

I’m not permitted to slow down as my lungs desperately wish I could. I’m probed further into action by way of metal gears to my sides and bone between my teeth. My body and motivations are not my own.

Nor will be my death.

I hope my end of days is on the horizon as I frantically wade through a sea of gore. Only some of it belonged to the men my brothers and sisters carried into battle. Soon my own rider has too been lost.

I’m momentarily alone.

The edge of the clearing provides me shelter as I fully shed the remains of my charge. Soon I’ll be employed by another and shunned again by the surrender of death.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Guess it's bump time.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

SummerShy said:


> _This was one of the writing prompt challenges my FB writer's group and I did. The prompt was to write a story from the perspective of an animal in 250 words or less._
> 
> ---------------​
> As we all stand lined up, the dawn of a new day slowing approaching at our backs, we are united as brothers and sisters. However the minute the trumpets horn we become enemies for the sake of our men. Sometimes my comrades make it to another sundown. The luckiest of them don’t.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_




I like it! Grammatically, the only thing I would change is in the second sentence. "When the trumpets horn" should read "When the horns trumpet "


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

HombresArablegacy said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for reading. 
Second, seriously?? Now both phrases sound wrong. I think I'll replace it altogether.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe "When the trumpet sounds"? xD


----------

